# Well folks you might feel this is very useful for you.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You know how we get those calls from telemarketer companies on the phone usually just as you are stuffing your tea in your mouth.... A lot of them in shifty "foreign" accents you cant understand..

Well..

You can slam the phone down as usual or...

Use this script to get your own back :wink: .

If you need to make it bigger to read, just hold down the Ctrl button on your keyboard and scroll your mouse wheel at the same time to enlarge it, then visa a versa to go to your original size.








:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ray..


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Think I would prefer to slam the phone down and get back to my tea. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great - only trouble is my tea would still go cold while I was asking him/her questions


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I started to ask a load of questions during a recent 'cold' phone call and after the fifth question the initially polite caller told me to 'f*ck off' and slammed the phone down - success!

He's not called back.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Great, I now know how to enlarge the typeface on all posts - ready for my old(er) age.

It was amusing, but could I be bothered?

My standard response is "Do I have a business relationship with your organisation? If so what is my Client Ref No.?"

Invariably they disappear! In all other circumstances, I do. 

OR leave the line open, press the 'Mut(e)' button go back to tea and let them talk to themselves, at their expense.

(I suppose somebody must listen to them or they would all have given up years ago)

Geoff


----------

